# Oriental Trading Coupon Codes?



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Same thought (no, not the slugs...







). I'm still waiting for my catalog; when it arrives, if there is some type of discount code, I'll let you and anyone else interested know


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Admit it, Garthgoyle: you want those slugs too  

I received a catalog just a week or so ago but I don't remember any discount codes other than free shipping. My guess is that they're holding back the good codes to people who've bought from them this year which, sadly, I have not.

Someone, anyone?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> Admit it, Garthgoyle: you want those slugs too
> 
> I received a catalog just a week or so ago but I don't remember any discount codes other than free shipping. My guess is that they're holding back the good codes to people who've bought from them this year which, sadly, I have not.
> 
> Someone, anyone?


You are right, BlueFrog. I can't deny it any longer... I _must_ have the slugs!!

Sorry, but I _still_ haven't received a catalog from them, despite requesting the Halloween one a couple of weeks ago Perhaps they don't want/need our business?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes its been a while since they have had a coupon. I got $10 off 70 and free shipping. Thats thebest they have in a while


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes its been a while since they have had a coupon. I got $10 off 70 and free shipping. Thats thebest they have in a while


Just got the "Free Shipping & $10 off any order over $70" email today. It's worth full price if there's free shipping.


----------



## Colortym (Aug 31, 2011)

I have bought lots from them this year and so far I have only received the free shipping promo...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Just got the "Free Shipping & $10 off any order over $70" email today. It's worth full price if there's free shipping.


Worse, it's $79, actually Here's the code (good until September 27th), if anyone would like it: *WCE2286*.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a better deal: Spend $39, get free shipping, and it's good until November 15, 2011. The code is *MN1240601*.


----------

